# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs >  ESB Bots

## 447557

What happened to them?

----------


## archeage1000

I am wondering the same thing. This bot was so awesome and the creator was super nice, hopefully it will be back.

----------


## 447557

I guess that if he stopped updating it, it wouldn't be deleted from here. 
No reasons to delete his threads though.

----------

